
Happy 23rd Birthday: Looking back at the Windows 95 launch - ohjeez
https://www.hpe.com/us/en/insights/articles/happy-23rd-birthday-windows-95-1808.html
======
CrankyBear
I remember being bemused in Atlanta when Bill Gates announced it accompanied
by a high school band between sets by the band Chicago.

